# Made me some ice spoons (pic)



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My latest jigging spoons. Some are a tad smaller than what I've been making. I thought they might be good through the ice? I set a penny next to the smallest one so you can get an idea how big they are. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30741&cat=500


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just the best! How did you color them? 

I also notice how bright they are. Do you buff them too?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, how many do u have now.   Has to be some wher above a hundred.

I'll do the honors this time krusty. Very nice job those colors look great.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The paint is called Metalcast. It's made by Duplicolor and can be found at most auto parts stores. (Auto Zone, Advanced etc.) I don't know how well it will stay on but I guess if it chips I can always redo it or make more. I have been clear coating them with Laquer and there again I don't know how well they will hold up over time. Thanks Peple for posting the pics.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Are those lead jigging spoons (from a mold)?

I'm getting started making blade baits and the tip on the Duplicolor paint is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

No, these are made from brass and copper tubing that is flattened and filled with lead.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry All Eyes, but I think those are all wrong. Why don't you just ship them all to me, I'll take care of the disposal (one snap off at a time), and you can start over fresh


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If the paint does come off, it would seem that the spoons would be really easy to touch up a bit. I've had paint eventually come off some of the spoons I purchased over the years, especially when vertical jigging for smallmouth on Lake Erie.

I have one that was particularly effective for smallmouth. If I recall correctly, its called a Crippled Herring. Its a very heavy spoon and was done in a deep green with a white belly. Its seemed to trigger strikes the best when it was ripped upward about 3 feet. Its a heavier spoon too and for some reason, I never did very well with the lighter spoons during the time we spent vertical jigging.

It may be a function of the drift speed on Erie. The heavier spoon seemed to fall so much fast that it tended to remain more vertical as the boat drifted along.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It is really hard to maintain a vertical approach when the current is strong or in a heavy wind. If a 3/4 or 1 oz. spoon wont do the trick, it just isn't going to happen. Any slack line is too much when you are vertical jigging. You can't feel the fish take it and they won't hold onto a spoon or blade very long before they spit it. Sometimes they hit aggresively enough to hook themselves, but generally you really want to feel those slight ticks when the spoon is falling IMO.


----------

